# Yet Another Magnifier for Looking at Trichromes



## Hackerman (Sep 4, 2014)

In my search for the perfect tric viewer I am reviewing yet another magnifier.

This is an SVP DM540 digital magnifier....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SVP-DM540-2...321560?pt=Digital_Cameras&hash=item4d201e0ad8

This one is more like a camera. You can view on an LCD screen rather than looking through a lens, which can be difficult at high magnification with fans running and old age lurking. LOL

I still need to run more tests but upon first use, it seems pretty neat.

Unfortunately, I had a crooked seller and he sent me a used one that is flawed so I need to send it back. But, I believe I will buy another just like it.

Here are some pics. First it's at it's lowest magnification. Then, progressively higher and last at it's highest. As with most digital zooms, it gets pretty distorted near the top. Still, this is nice enough to see trics up close for determining maturity. And, it will take some nice close-up shots as well. I will need to get some better pics but these kind of tell the story. 

View attachment test-1.jpg


View attachment test-2.jpg


View attachment test-3.jpg


View attachment test-4.jpg


View attachment test-5.jpg


View attachment test-6.jpg


View attachment test-7.jpg


----------



## Riverine45 (Sep 5, 2014)

Looks good I have been looking for something I can hold steady I have gotten a few for the iPhone but with my ailments and older age I can't hold them steady and I never get clean pics always blurry. I like how this one looks might be able to hold it in my hand better. And the price is nice lol. A buddy has a USB one I wanted to try but you got the cord so am hoping I could find one that would attach to the iPad.


----------

